

Show HN: FakeWebGL, WebGL for iOS (and Android soon) - funkaster
https://github.com/funkaster/FakeWebGL

======
wmiller848
I cloned your project on git and would like to say wow! Really good work, I've
been working on something similar with both JSC & v8 (JIT, Jailbroken devices
only). My question is are you seeing odd depth or CULL issues on the examples,
running for example, "lesson4" or "lesson5" results in what appears to be some
sort of depth buffer issue or culling issue. I'm very interested in this
project and would like to help you out.

------
aiurtourist
If I use this, will my app be rejected from the App Store?

